# Dessert with Korean BBQ?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

We're having a few people over for a Korean BBQ "you grill it" grillout. Any ideas for dessert?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Go Pan-Asian with red bean and green tea ice creams? mochi ice cream? (I know, pretty predictable, but I love them. :lips: )


----------



## 24-7cook (Oct 29, 2007)

I have done the following 

Asian Pears & Vanilla Panna Cotta with Ginger Simple Syrup 

Caramelized Pineapple with Vanilla Ice Cream 

Coconut Shortcakes with Mango and Strawberries 

Mango Sticky Rice with Dark Chocolate Ice Cream 

Blood Orange Soda with Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 

Coconut Cream Pie 

Tropical Banana Splits 

Ps One of My Favorite Meals


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Outdoors? In the summer? Pat bing su.

BDL


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

OK what's that?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Mango Sticky Rice? What's that, cooked sticky rice with folded in fresh mango, served cold?


----------



## 24-7cook (Oct 29, 2007)

Sticky Rice is Sweet Rice that has been soaked for an hour and cooked with equal parts water and coconut milk with a little brown sugar (I put a ****** lime leaf in mine) Once it is cooked I fold in some pureed mangoes to the desired consistency that I want (from firm to porridge). 

It can be served warm or cold


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Shaved ice on sweet adzuki beans, green tea syrup. I know it as a Taiwanese thing, but probably Japanese in origin.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I KNOW pat bing su didn't originate in Japan. Asian origins might be Malaysian, Korean or Filipino. If I had to guess Asian, I'd guess Filipino -- ice as an integral part of anything usually means Americans were there. But, as I say, NOT Japanese. If I had to bet though, I'd bet American sno-cones converted to Hawaiian "shave ice," and worked their way west to Asia. But they could have come to Hawaii from the Phillipines. 

Just go ahead and use teh Google for "pat bing su," "patbingsu," and "pat bing soo," and you'll get all the variations. You can pick up an inexpensive ice shaver and all the good stuff at any decent Asian market. Green tea is one variation, and by no means a necessity. At this time of the year, as a chaser for Korean barbecue, I'd probably go melon or citrus. 

BDL


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

how bout tapioca with coconut milk, grilled banana and fresh mint syrup.


Pat bing su sounds so good, i must have some!
Going to look up shaved ice makers.

I think it was Korean Pastry Chef Young Mo Kim's book, very heavy on the western desserts ~ 
whatever you bring to the table, bring it with love!!

here is how impressionalble I am right now:
saw the last installment of top chef and HAD TO HAVE STEAK.
T bones, in the pan, finished in the oven set on crushed garlic and fresh parsley, with roasted sweet potato, roasted acorn squash, pan glazed green beans, iceberg lettuce salad with sweet onion dress, texas (home baked toasted bran bread)toast, cab sav.

We have no proper vent on our home stove, still smelling it!!!!:bounce:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Looks like sweetened red beans plays a big part in desserts. You guys got me thinking, that could be dangerous for me.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Dim makes it on video here.

Since it's summer, I also vote for shaved ice with coconut, fruits, beans, etc. like in bingsu.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm going to have to admit, adzuki beans never held much appeal for me, despite being "encouraged" to eat it for most my life. I enjoy it in ice cream form and if served as a thick sweet paste in a wrapped item... but the dessert soup version (a Cantonese thing) really turns me off.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Interesting. My girlfriend grew up eating beans only in desserts, She can't eat them any other way. Ever see someone eat a bowl of chili while carefully spitting out every single bean?  Bizarre!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Beans do not belong in chili. Beans in chili is a mid-western abomination. 

BDL


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Pat Bing Soo sounds great but we just don't have the equipment for about 20 people. That tiny ice shaver of mine won't cut it.

So...

We've decided to make a green tea tapioca pudding.


----------



## pjp (Jul 15, 2008)

I would try the Korean rice punch (Sikae) or cinnamon punch. Also, if you want to go with fruits, you can make watermelon cocktails (Soobahk Hwache).


----------

